

Using the power of Katy Perry to help launch our beta - CassieTFC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBAyWNb9rHU

======
CassieTFC
Our music startup (The Fan Connection) has a sponsored band who, with the help
of their song "Katy Perry", is driving fans to their TFC merch store...an on-
demand shopping place where bands put up no money upfront and get a percentage
of every sale. All tied up with an interactive social media experience. A
thousand beta bands so far!

